# Renault parts



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi we got adria vision 647sg renault master 2.5 diesel 2010 we are looking for a support bearing for off side drive shaft would any body now were we could get one please


thanks Brian


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

A Renault dealer is the best option to start with, then go to independents and then ebay.

Renault Swansea.
Fendrod Way
Llansamlet
Swansea
Glamorgan
SA7 9DG

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Euro car spares, MUCH cheaper than main agent for identical parts.


----------

